# Nouveau problème avec Boot Camp ...



## D@v (24 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 

mon soucis, j'ai installé il y a quelques temps windows10 sur un MacBook Air avec Boot Camp sans soucis.
aujourd'hui, je vend ce MacBook Air et impossible de supprimer la partition créée avec Boot Camp, j'ai donc lu quelques posts à ce sujet et supprimé cette partition via terminal, sauf que je n'arrive pas à réallouer cet espace de 50 go au disque principal.
si un expert peut me briefer, merci d'avance ...

voilà ce que donne diskutil list:

Last login: Sun Jun 24 20:30:27 on console

MacBook-Air-de-David:~ davidfournier$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         71.0 GB    disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +71.0 GB    disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume D@v                     15.7 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4


MacBook-Air-de-David:~ davidfournier$


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2018)

Salut *D@v
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


étant donné que tu as un système de fichiers *apfs* > il faut une commande spécifique qui : appelle *diskutil* > la spécification *ap* (abrégé de *apfs*) > le verbe *resizeContainer* (redimensionner le *Conteneur apfs*) > l'index de disque (virtuel) du *Conteneur* = *disk1* ici > et *0b* (*0*_*b*yte) qui veut dire : "récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible sans en exempter aucun byte"

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande > dans une fenêtre de code en utilisant ce procédé -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## D@v (24 Juin 2018)

Hello 
et merci pour ton intervention, 
je viens juste de réussir, je m'obstinais à mettre le mauvais numéro de disk et dès que j'ai percutais, cela s'est réglé, voilà ce que j'ai maintenant, donc tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
maintenant je vais tout réinstaller car le macbook est vide logiciellement, mais c'est la grosse galère à chaque fois que je veux simplement changer le nom d'administrateur et mot de passe ...


```
Last login: Sun Jun 24 21:20:10 on console
MacBook-Air-de-David:~ davidfournier$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume D@v                     16.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Air-de-David:~ davidfournier$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2018)

Content pour toi.

Note : quand on veut modifier son *nomcourt* d'utilisateur dans High Sierra --> il ne faut jamais opérer dans la session ouvrerte du compte impliqué (sous peine de dégradation de statut de Admin --> Standard > et de non modification du *nomcourt*). Toujours opérer dans la session d'un Admin auxiliaire (genre : Nom Long = *toto* > nomcourt = *toto* > mot-de-passe = *toto*) --> créé pour cela.

La raison de ces problèmes est une erreur de programmation du Service d'Annuaire dans High Sierra.


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2018)

D@v a dit:


> j'ai donc lu quelques posts à ce sujet et supprimé cette partition via terminal


Ca c'est le cas de figure classique de devoir passer par le Terminal lorsqu'on a utilisé Utilitaire de disque ! Il y a un mode d'emploi d'Assistant Boot Camp que personne ne lit et bingo, vous venez dans les forums pour avoir de l'aide. Par défaut, pour supprimer une partition Windows, il suffit de relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui cette fois-ci en proposera la suppression et tout se passera très bien.


----------

